# Is it Communication?



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

She pulled me aside at church and said this. 
“You have to help me. My marriage has a lot of stress in it. Josh has been distant. He has not touched me for two weeks now. I can’t stand it. Your husband is good friends with him. Has he said anything to you? Is it OK if you ask him to help me? Please. Its eating me up. Two weeks and nothing . “ 
I did not think there are women who wait for two weeks for the husband to “touch” them but apparently there are? WhY??


----------



## moulinyx (May 30, 2019)

MaiChi said:


> She pulled me aside at church and said this.
> “You have to help me. My marriage has a lot of stress in it. Josh has been distant. He has not touched me for two weeks now. I can’t stand it. Your husband is good friends with him. Has he said anything to you? Is it OK if you ask him to help me? Please. Its eating me up. Two weeks and nothing . “
> I did not think there are women who wait for two weeks for the husband to “touch” them but apparently there are? WhY??


I am kind of confused... why would she not just ask her husband if something is up? In my marriage, our intimacy is always a reflection of our relationship status. If we have been fighting and things are tense in the house, I can promise we are not bumping uglies. We also are less intimate if one of us are feeling "fluffier" than usual. However, we also work opposite schedules and only get two nights a week together. She needs to communicate with her husband instead of getting a messenger to do her work IMO. That sounds very highschool.


----------

